# How Lyft Stock IPO Destroyed Folks Today - What Do You Think It'll Happen When Uber Goes Public?



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Lyft38453 (Mar 31, 2019)

B S with all respect. Stop thinking SMALL and take advantage of this move. 5 or 7 years from today you'll regret all this talk about how rich people took advantage of you bla bla. My free and friendly advice: open a brokerage account, move some savings and invest in Lyft and Uber. Those are the future of mass transportation in big cities. Taxis and buses will be lost in the past.


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

Well both Uber and Lyft are companies that don't make a profit and are primarily going public just to cash out their early investors. Fidelity is my brokerage and they were early investors so I was able to get a few shares....I held for all of 5 minutes, saw that it was not going to pop more and immediately sold. Good thing, not surprised it went down 10% from there. Got my 20% so I was pretty happy.

In the next recession when oversupply of drivers really causes labor unrest and city regulation from the congestion, they will be in trouble. As it is they are already in trouble, not because of the driver costs, but because of the constant discounts they keep giving passengers to maintain market share. Unless the companies start colluding to maintain prices, they will both lose money and therefore there is no way to become profitable. That's just a bad investment.

I have no idea the price will do from here, but with that many bagholders in the 86-87 area, I am 100% sure you will not see it go above that open for a while, if ever. Look at Grubhub's stock chart for what's likely to happen - they and the rest of the delivery businesses are all in trouble too.


----------



## Lyft38453 (Mar 31, 2019)

No wonder you lose money in the market... oh no offense my friend.
1. You know (I assume you do know it) that the first options go to rich and I mean a selected group of very very rich people. So they got it cheaper.
2. It was expected that lyft stocks would go up fast and those bloody rich investors were waiting for guys like you to buy ?
3. As expected... stocks began to go down since those rich "idiots" bought hundreds of thousands of securities while you may purchased a few hundreds at most.
4. As soon as the price was up $8-$10.00 a piece, they sold them. Boom! They made what you as a driver won't make in a year.
5. You panicked and you sold low... after hour markets will sell stocks today at $77.45 with 4 cents spread. They bought hundreds of stocks this weekend to wait again in their comfortable chairs in NYC for a price to jump again a couple of bucks. 
Others just like you, with speculative hearts and too much testosterone will make the same mistakes you just did. Good luck!


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

Uh, wtf are you talking about ? I got IPO shares at 72 and sold for a 20% gain at 86.51.

I think it's going straight down from here. They cannot become profitable unless they collude with Uber and stop discounting passenger fares. It may indeed pop Monday, but it's not going to see 80+ handles again, ever.

Also, I don't drive anymore, I just read these boards for the entertainment value.


----------



## Lyft38453 (Mar 31, 2019)

Oh! I drive. I love driving in Miami you know? Beaches, hot girls, nice sunny days. As a retired old fart that I am, I make extra bucks to invest it in my stock portafolio. Be happy my friend. Enjoy life and save $ because the future in USA economy will be uncertain. You see... I'm older than most here, I lives lived through communism in this continent and in Europe and I see the same slogans I heard back then today... In any day, I pack my things and move to a cheaper place.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

After the euphoria wears off look out below.


----------



## Lyft38453 (Mar 31, 2019)

I understand that Lyft headquarters are in the good old San Francisco, Ca. No need to hurt feelings, money and politics are like sport and ballet, don't mix it! I am a Trump supporter and that will make me enemy number one for many here. Just read below:

"In 2015, financier Carl Icahnmade a $100 million investment into Lyft. His interests are represented on its board of directors through John Christodoro of Icahn Capital.

Icahn did a lot more than Kalanick to help get Trump elected. He was an early and vocal supporter of Trump during the campaign, claiming that the businessman would be much better for the economy than Hillary Clinton, and Trump appointed Icahn as a special advisor on regulation in December.

Icahn isn't the only Trump advisor with a connection to Lyft. Founders Fund, the venture capital firm founded by Trump advisor Peter Thiel, led Lyft's B round and invested in the next two rounds as well.

A Lyft spokeperson told CNBC, "We don't always agree with our investors and aren't afraid to say so. We do respect their right, and that of every American, to freedom of expression."


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

It's already down below it's IPO price in a few days.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Was down 10% a few minutes ago.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I hope and pray that the Lyft stock is such a disaster that it ruins Uber's IPO


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> I hope and pray that the Lyft stock is such a disaster that it ruins Uber's IPO


I think the opposite will happen. Uber stock buyers are probably encouraged by Lyft getting such a high valuation on horrible results so far.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

goneubering said:


> I think the opposite will happen. Uber stock buyers are probably encouraged by Lyft getting such a high valuation on horrible results so far.


But why would they invest to lose money? You can't invest in companies that tell you they see no way they can ever become profitable, in fact they should not be allowed to go public.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I predict Lyft will finish 10% lower than it started at the opening bell right around $70 today.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> But why would they invest to lose money? You can't invest in companies that tell you they see no way they can ever become profitable, in fact they should not be allowed to go public.


I agree investing in Lyft seems stupid but I believe Uber could be profitable quickly if they would cut out some of their ridiculous spending in India and on their SDC fiasco. Oh and stop the Pool insanity.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Lyft38453 said:


> B S with all respect. Stop thinking SMALL and take advantage of this move. 5 or 7 years from today you'll regret all this talk about how rich people took advantage of you bla bla. My free and friendly advice: open a brokerage account, move some savings and invest in Lyft and Uber. Those are the future of mass transportation in big cities. Taxis and buses will be lost in the past.


They are bound to be a penny stock. Give it a year or two. In the meantime, try your luck.



goneubering said:


> I agree investing in Lyft seems stupid but I believe Uber could be profitable quickly if they would cut out some of their ridiculous spending in India and on their SDC fiasco. Oh and stop the Pool insanity.


Not really. Until SDC not become fully reality and some more giant company likes to gamble. Guber has a lots of dirt under their blanket how they have been running this scam. Let it all come out. This might put them under the cities radar, hence more regulations and less profitable for the investors.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Lyft38453 said:


> B S with all respect. Stop thinking SMALL and take advantage of this move. 5 or 7 years from today you'll regret all this talk about how rich people took advantage of you bla bla. My free and friendly advice: open a brokerage account, move some savings and invest in Lyft and Uber. Those are the future of mass transportation in big cities. Taxis and buses will be lost in the past.


Lol. That was funny. Lyft is replaceable - like a teetotaling Lyft driver fraudulently accused of being drunk.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Lyft38453 said:


> Oh! I drive. I love driving in Miami you know? Beaches, hot girls, nice sunny days. As a retired old fart that I am, I make extra bucks to invest it in my stock portafolio. Be happy my friend. Enjoy life and save $ because the future in USA economy will be uncertain. You see... I'm older than most here, I lives lived through communism in this continent and in Europe and I see the same slogans I heard back then today... In any day, I pack my things and move to a cheaper place.


If the future in USA economy is uncertain, then why are you investing in stocks?


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

goneubering said:


> I agree investing in Lyft seems stupid but I believe Uber could be profitable quickly if they would cut out some of their ridiculous spending in India and on their SDC fiasco. Oh and stop the Pool insanity.


Uber is worse. They are losing money much faster than Lyft.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> I hope and pray that the Lyft stock is such a disaster that it ruins Uber's IPO


If lyft ends up going the way I think it is...

Lyfts IPO is bad, they are going to drag Uber down.

If tons and tons of investors loose bank on lyft they arnt going to be lining in for Uber.

The race to IPO was won,

The house of cards is on fire...

And there won't be anyone to bail them out.

Burn baby burn!

The end is finally upon us!

Long live the taxis. We survived!

Long live taxis!

Long live taxis!

(Wish y'all the best of luck!)


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> If lyft ends up going the way I think it is...
> 
> Lyfts IPO is bad, they are going to drag Uber down.
> 
> ...


I don't think Uber is going away anytime soon even with a disastrous stock price, if they do end up bankrupt maybe they will be sold off to a company who isn't as foolish as to throw money away on stupidity.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Well, Lyft is down 11.85% at the closing bell...


----------



## bpm45 (May 22, 2017)

Two nearly identical companies going public at same time? Too much supply and too little demand. This will not end well. Uber and Lyft may dispatch self driving cars but they won't own the fleet. Their value is as a broker and this value is small. Like most internet transactions the cost is near zero and the revenue for dispatching will not be measured in dollars per ride, but in pennies.

Today a little tape painting saved it from closing below $68.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

The only thing that's saved Lyft today from a worse crash was people that had buy notices at $68.


----------



## FloridaFastFreight (Apr 1, 2019)

Lyft38453 said:


> Oh! I drive. I love driving in Miami you know? Beaches, hot girls, nice sunny days. As a retired old fart that I am, I make extra bucks to invest it in my stock portafolio. Be happy my friend. Enjoy life and save $ because the future in USA economy will be uncertain. You see... I'm older than most here, I lives lived through communism in this continent and in Europe and I see the same slogans I heard back then today... In any day, I pack my things and move to a cheaper place.


Smart guy


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

bpm45 said:


> Two nearly identical companies going public at same time? Too much supply and too little demand. This will not end well.


It might not end well, but Lyft and Uber aren't really identical. Uber is considerably bigger and widespread as well as is battling with Grubhub for domination of the meal delivery business. That actually poses more of problem for Uber as Grubhub is actually making money and is promoting heavily on TV to diners. There are other competitors as well in the delivery business to cut it up further.

Uber figures and evaluation north of $50 Billion, we shall see however. The IPO will at least allow some of the early investors get out with their shirts.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

FloridaFastFreight said:


> Smart guy


Hey look another duplicate fake account


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Uber is worse. They are losing money much faster than Lyft.


Uber is MUCH bigger with about $50 billion in bookings last year compared with Lyft's $8billion. That number will grab the attention of investors around the world. And Uber has stronger name recognition. Even though I view the hype to be WAY out of line with reality we still could see Uber go public this year with an initial valuation near $100 billion. I say it's only worth $10 billion but I also know I would just get trampled in the impending stampede to buy Uber's IPO.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Uber is MUCH bigger with about $50 billion in bookings last year compared with Lyft's $8billion. That number will grab the attention of investors around the world. And Uber has stronger name recognition. Even though I view the hype to be WAY out of line with reality we still could see Uber go public this year with an initial valuation near $100 billion. I say it's only worth $10 billion but I also know I would just get trampled in the impending stampede to buy Uber's IPO.


boobers road show will not go like gryfts has after these huge downswings.

the market is rebuking "rideshare", not just lyft. I wouldn't be surprised if boober has to shelve the whole idea if broader markets start to roll over.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

heynow321 said:


> boobers road show will not go like gryfts has after these huge downswings.
> 
> the market is rebuking "rideshare", not just lyft. I wouldn't be surprised if boober has to shelve the whole idea if broader markets start to roll over.


Rideshare isn't a proven money maker, and that is the problem with both Lyft and Uber. Unless Uber shows a road to profitability at their IPO , they will have a hard time


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> boobers road show will not go like gryfts has after these huge downswings.
> 
> the market is rebuking "rideshare", not just lyft. I wouldn't be surprised if boober has to shelve the whole idea if broader markets start to roll over.


I think there's a 99% chance Uber moves forward and probably soon.

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/01/apr...-uber-and-pinterest-heres-what-to-expect.html

All bets are on Uber and Pinterest to follow Lyft as the next Silicon Valley tech giants to make their public debut this year at billion-dollar valuations.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

goneubering said:


> I think there's a 99% chance Uber moves forward and probably soon.
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/01/apr...-uber-and-pinterest-heres-what-to-expect.html
> 
> All bets are on Uber and Pinterest to follow Lyft as the next Silicon Valley tech giants to make their public debut this year at billion-dollar valuations.


Is Pinterest a profitable concern? Uber sure the heck ain't.

The real question with Uber is how sound their plan for profitability is.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Is Pinterest a profitable concern? Uber sure the heck ain't.
> 
> The real question with Uber is how sound their plan for profitability is.


I don't follow Pinterest or use it but this article is interesting.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/greats...nterest-be-a-30-billion-company/#2758cf326c3f


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> I hope and pray that the Lyft stock is such a disaster that it ruins Uber's IPO





Bob Reynolds said:


> Uber is worse. They are losing money much faster than Lyft.





Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> (Wish y'all the best of luck!)





Lee239 said:


> I don't think Uber is going away anytime soon even with a disastrous stock price, if they do end up bankrupt maybe they will be sold off to a company who isn't as foolish as to throw money away on stupidity.





TwoFiddyMile said:


> Well, Lyft is down 11.85% at the closing bell...





heynow321 said:


> the market is rebuking "rideshare"


There is a tsunami coming for the new investors

Lyft And Other Gig-Economy Giants Cash In With IPOs Before Labor Laws Catch Up With Them

"In a lengthy disclosure, Lyft told regulators that classifying drivers as employees would open the company up to claims for discrimination and harassment, collective bargaining, and requirements that they meet wage and hour laws. The ride-share company wrote that such a classification could lead to an "injunction prohibiting continuance of existing business practices" and that the firm would need to revisit its "existing business model."

Upwork, a digital platform for finding contract labor, which filed for an IPO late last year, told the SEC that an adverse worker classification determination could be costly to both the company and its clients, and could unleash lawsuits, unionization, and a requirement for the firm to pay benefits to its network of freelancers.

Grubhub, a gig-economy firm that provides food delivery services, told the SEC that classifying its drivers as employees would not only add legal liabilities and other costs, but would also make it "cost prohibitive" to deliver orders in many areas. Square, which owns food-delivery platform Caviar, has made similar disclosures."

""*They have hid behind arbitration agreements, used their significant capital to pay lobbyists, and settled cases where they are worried about getting an adverse judgment*," said Dubal."

"Gig-economy companies, however, have worked hard to stay ahead of this legislative curve with an onslaught of aggressive lobbying. In a report released this week and authored by Pinto, the National Employment Law Project detailed how the gig industry financed a coast-to-coast lobbying campaign "to rewrite the rules of worker classification to carve themselves out of labor standards and to codify misclassification." The National Employment Law Project estimated that Uber and Lyft lobbyists outnumbered lobbyists hired by Amazon, Microsoft, and Walmart combined."

""To be moving forward without clarity on the issue of the status of drivers is incredibly irresponsible," said Dubal, the law professor. The IPOs stand to enrich the early investors, such as venture capitalists, by transferring risk to retail investors."


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

One of Lyft's , as well as Uber's problems going forward is the byzantine myriad of local, state and national government boards they have to face for regulatory compliance. 

There are reasons why the taxi industry was so fractionalized with so many local companies before Uber and Lyft came on the scene.

Every place had different rules.


----------



## 22531 (Jul 29, 2015)

I got in and lost about 10% before getting out. Sounds just like the experience driving for them......... LOSS. I have a hard time supporting this stock just off the way they treat drivers. If this stock sinks to $12 I might buy back in. Thats what I feel the stock is "worth".


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

yamafx4dude said:


> I got in and lost about 10% before getting out. Sounds just like the experience driving for them......... LOSS. I have a hard time supporting this stock just off the way they treat drivers. If this stock sinks to $12 I might buy back in. Thats what I feel the stock is "worth".


If it goes down to a penny I will buy $5 for shites and grins.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> If it goes down to a penny I will buy $5 for shites and grins.


I was thinking to buy at $3 a share and sell when it goes up to $10. ($3 per share puts Lyft at $827 million value, while $10 per share is $2,75 billion Lyft value).

Here is another funny/sad Lyft IPO story https://www.ccn.com/lyft-stock-plunges-as-insiders-race-to-dump-shares-on-clueless-investors


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

A major analyst projects LYFT at $42 on a 12 month projection.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> A major analyst projects LYFT at $42 on a 12 month projection.


That's not surprising but stll way too high in my opinion.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

goneubering said:


> That's not surprising but stll way too high in my opinion.


Agreed. He's playing it safe.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

MiddleClassedOut said:


> Uh, wtf are you talking about ? I got IPO shares at 72 and sold for a 20% gain at 86.51.
> 
> I think it's going straight down from here. They cannot become profitable unless they collude with Uber and stop discounting passenger fares. It may indeed pop Monday, but it's not going to see 80+ handles again, ever.
> 
> Also, I don't drive anymore, I just read these boards for the entertainment value.


It's not straight down. $74.45 today which is shocking to me.



jocker12 said:


>


It's too early to know the end result but I think Uber should be very happy with Lyft's ridiculously high valuation.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> boobers road show will not go like gryfts has after these huge downswings.
> 
> the market is rebuking "rideshare", not just lyft. I wouldn't be surprised if boober has to shelve the whole idea if broader markets start to roll over.


I'll be very surprised if Uber decides to halt their IPO. Lyft has climbed back over $60 today which gives a valuation around $16 billion. That high number should encourage Uber.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

goneubering said:


> I'll be very surprised if Uber decides to halt their IPO. Lyft has climbed back over $60 today which gives a valuation around $16 billion. That high number should encourage Uber.


As I said, wait for the first investors report, when the losses will take the shape of real numbers.

Lyft is (and Uber will be) like an athlete that severed his own tendons and now is trying to beat Usain Bolt in the 100m Olympics final.

This is how the public would react










And this is how Lyft and Uber drivers would react


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/23/ana...e-bullish-future-of-human-transportation.html
KEY POINTS

Several top Wall Street analysts launch coverage of Lyft, with the majority of brokerages recommending the stock.
Many brokerages laud the company's large, global marketplace, a short list of competitors and a compelling valuation following early stock underperformance.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

The brokerages lauding Lyft are the same ones that sold millions of shares to dumbshit investors at the IPO. What else are they going to say? It’s still trading around 60 today even with all that fluff.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

1.5xorbust said:


> The brokerages lauding Lyft are the same ones that sold millions of shares to dumbshit investors at the IPO. What else are they going to say? It's still trading around 60 today even with all that fluff.


This is their attempt at keeping the stock propped up.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Does anybody on here know how uber is going to let the drivers buy shares.I guess most on here got the notification about giving there consent.and there going to be getting back to those who did, sometime this month. Just curious if anybody has any suggestions on ubers plan on the this.


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

Alantc said:


> Does anybody on here know how uber is going to let the drivers buy shares.I guess most on here got the notification about giving there consent.and there going to be getting back to those who did, sometime this month. Just curious if anybody has any suggestions on ubers plan on the this.


Reminder
Most on this site allow emotions to govern their perceptions.?

Most disposable nonemployee drivers Vehemently Hate Uber?
?Subsequently they're Not objective
and can't possibly offer any qualified rational investment advise.

??‍♂Last thing u want is the poor offering financial investment advise.?

?‍⚖??Best to seek advise of those with professional credentials and experience .?‍???


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

As publicly traded companies they will both get worse for drivers and PAX. Publicly traded companies only care about the shareholders and their emphasis is the current quarter, not the long term well being of the company. Cutting costs is the way modern companies keep profits up and Uber and Lyft will be no exception....if they ever show a profit, which I believe they eventually will.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Any attempts at cutting cost will backfire (See the about face on the destination filter pay cut), see the strike in LA, ect.

There's no meat left to trim.


The next logical move is to increase customer cost without increasing driver pay.


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Any attempts at cutting cost will backfire (See the about face on the destination filter pay cut), see the strike in LA, ect.
> 
> There's no meat left to trim.
> 
> The next logical move is to increase customer cost without increasing driver pay.


?If I were Uber management I'd charge each driver a ? $25 monthly driver app access fee with quarterly increases.

Judging from past fare cuts, diminished incentives & increased gas prices: current powerless drivers will A. continue to drive ✔
and B. more disposable nonemployee newbies will continue to sign up.✔

?️‍?️The only thing new is history not learned.?


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

In 1985 as a young analyst with Merrill Lynch we were reviewing a company that kept stonewalling access to employees. 
Finally I was able to find out the local bar where employees hanged out. Inconspicuously gathered that most very seriously disgruntled. 
My manager pulled the deal. Two years later I had to do a leverage buyout and sell all assets piece by piece 
Moral of the story. No entity can be sustainable with high churning ratio due to abuse of the labor force. 
Keep in mind that as uber grows in number of drivers, it means that those who quit outnumber new herd. All those who left eventually pass on their anger to friends and families. It creates a vicious system that's self destructive.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> In 1985 as a young analyst with Merrill Lynch we were reviewing a company that kept stonewalling access to employees.
> Finally I was able to find out the local bar where employees hanged out. Inconspicuously gathered that most very seriously disgruntled.
> My manager pulled the deal. Two years later I had to do a leverage buyout and sell all assets piece by piece
> Moral of the story. No entity can be sustainable with high churning ratio due to abuse of the labor force.
> Keep in mind that as uber grows in number of drivers, it means that those who quit outnumber new herd. All those who left eventually pass on their anger to friends and families. It creates a vicious system that's self destructive.





Lee239 said:


> I don't think Uber is going away anytime soon even with a disastrous stock price, if they do end up bankrupt maybe they will be sold off to a company who isn't as foolish as to throw money away on stupidity.





Lyft38453 said:


> B S with all respect. Stop thinking SMALL and take advantage of this move. 5 or 7 years from today you'll regret all this talk about how rich people took ike advantage of you bla bla. My free and friendly advice: open a brokerage account, move some savings and invest in Lyft and Uber. Those are the future of mass transportation in big cities. Taxis and buses will be lost in the past.


Yup ,technology , medicine, health care is what's taking over. I'll invest, for me I'd like for uber fix it where we can buy shares each week through uber instead of a 
broker. Take it out of pay each week. I probly want invest if they can't do it through uber .


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

jocker12 said:


>


That's when


jocker12 said:


> There is a tsunami coming for the new investors
> 
> Lyft And Other Gig-Economy Giants Cash In With IPOs Before Labor Laws Catch Up With Them
> 
> ...


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

goneubering said:


> I don't follow Pinterest or use it but this article is interesting.
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/greats...nterest-be-a-30-billion-company/#2758cf326c3f


_"I don't follow Pinterest "_
Tomato!, written like a true Golden Girls Fan


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

beebob said:


> _"I don't follow Pinterest "_
> Tomato!, written like a true Golden Girls Fan


You just can't help yourself can you?


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

goneubering said:


> You just can't help yourself can you?


back @ ya Greg


----------



## AlmostJaded (Jan 25, 2019)

A friend that drives (drove) Lyft exclusively and full time in Baltimore just messaged me today and said Lyft just cut their rate card to FORTY CENTS A MILE. He's quitting, and says almost all of the drivers he knows are, too.

Looks like Lyft is trying to stave off the inevitable stock crash by slashing "costs" - i.e., driver pay.

Anyone seeing this elsewhere?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Down a dollar. Get in quick, Bargains Bargains! LOL


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

They are trying to keep this thing propped up. The quiet period has expired.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

It's going to keep falling especially with uber's IPO coming. Then they'll both fall until they wake up and realize that they need to be normal. Judgement is finally upon this duopoly.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

LYFT $56.37.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Huge press releases night before uber's IPO day. I'll keep people posted.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Bob Reynolds said:


> They are trying to keep this thing propped up. The quiet period has expired.


Don't underestimate the power of the banks who support Lyft.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Don't underestimate the power of the banks who support Lyft.


Here is a short article about connections and implications - https://www.autoblog.com/2019/04/27/lyft-ipo-stock-price-uber-analysts/

_"Despite all this, the banks that worked on the IPO were generally bullish when, after a waiting period, they rated Lyft April 23. Half rated it as a "buy," and lead investor JPMorgan said $82 a share "is a fair price to pay for Lyft," given an expected 32 percent annual revenue gain through 2021. UBS hopes for "a long runway for secular growth," and also offered $82 a share. The most bullish bank was Credit Suisse, with a $95 target. But Piper Jaffray cautioned that "investors will need to be patient," and came in at $78.

These banks have skin in the game. The analysts Autoblog talked to weren't so enthusiastic. "Of course the banks are in a 'buy' position, since they were involved in the IPO," said Rebecca Lindland, former executive analyst at Kelley Blue Book and now the proprietor of RebeccaDrives.com. "The fact is that Lyft doesn't have the brand recognition, size or scope of Uber. It's like Burger King to McDonald's."

If Lyft has an advantage, it's as the anti-Uber, with a better reputation for honest dealings and treating its workers fairly. But do these considerations drive stock valuations?"_


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

jocker12 said:


> Here is a short article about connections and implications - https://www.autoblog.com/2019/04/27/lyft-ipo-stock-price-uber-analysts/
> 
> _given an expected 32 percent annual revenue gain through 2021. _


And there lies the problem. They can get all the revenue growth in the world, but without being able to make a profit, this business model is doomed.

If Lyft keeps going after revenue growth, instead of profits on revenue, they may not even be in business at the end of 2021 and most likely would be in bankruptcy at that time.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Bob Reynolds said:


> And there lies the problem. They can get all the revenue growth in the world, but without being able to make a profit, this business model is doomed.
> 
> If Lyft keeps going after revenue growth, instead of profits on revenue, they may not even be in business at the end of 2021 and most likely would be in bankruptcy at that time.


Lyft and Uber need to call off their stupid mutually destructive Death Match price war. Once they raise prices to a reasonable level they won't have such big losses.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Lyft and Uber need to call off their stupid mutually destructive Death Match price war. Once they raise prices to a reasonable level they won't have such big losses.


They are afraid about shrinking their market share by reversing the rate values and this shows you a narrow minded business strategy to begin with.

As Silicon Valley nerds at a relatively young age, they only see the business value in a large number of cheap customers. Uber did the same with the tipping option, sacrificing logic (Lyft had it from the beginning) to lure in people that were having trouble understanding why tippingl could make a big customer service difference in the long term.

Same now. They need to study the car rental pricing model (to give an example) where the rates are fluctuating based on availability and car category with no harsh consequences (if you remove the cheap ride share out of the picture). Analyzing 2005 to 2010 rental car versus taxicab industries, they could understand price impact and acceptance in order to relax and adjust to profitability.

Unfortunately as we've seen already in 2017 with the tipping option, they only do the right thing when under intense pressure and public scrutiny.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> They are afraid about shrinking their market share by reversing the rate values and this shows you a narrow minded business strategy to begin with.
> 
> As Silicon Valley nerds at a relatively young age, they only see the business value in a large number of cheap customers. Uber did the same with the tipping option, sacrificing logic (Lyft had it from the beginning) to lure in people that were having trouble understanding why tippingl could make a big customer service difference in the long term.
> 
> ...


Lyft closed over $60 yesterday but is dropping again this morning.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

What you saw yesterday was the market makers trying to keep the stock propped up with small purchases at higher closing numbers. They actually sat and watched this thing all day and did it though out the day.

It's almost like the penny stock scam. The only problem with this one is there are too many shares outstanding to actually control the price of the stock. 

In addition, Lyft doesn't make money and does not appear to have any plans to actually make money.


----------



## smarternotharder (Apr 17, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Lyft and Uber need to call off their stupid mutually destructive Death Match price war. Once they raise prices to a reasonable level they won't have such big losses.


& half their "customer" base goes back to the bus or bumming rides from friends & family for rides because the have DUIs or can't afford something a 16 year old can save for in 3 months or an uber drivers at 1970s cab rates can

they don't just want to be the worlds biggest ccab company & just profit $1-4 on every ride they want mars, robots, flying cars, scooters

until they paying drivers $8-10 gross & more like $10 the whole things a scam can never make it up in volume till you charge OVER costs

they actually believe people will get rid of their cars & depend on them to pay everytime they want to leave the house, its already crumbling 25% of their business is like 5 markets, those markets have millions of peons to replace those failing the ponzi after 4+ years most markets are starting to run out of mopes to fool

hence ipo before the crash & burn, initial vcs all paid back, public left holding the bag, bail out, corporate welfare not a new story just some new criminals


----------



## MasterOFMyCastle (Aug 18, 2017)

Lyft38453 said:


> No wonder you lose money in the market... oh no offense my friend.
> 1. You know (I assume you do know it) that the first options go to rich and I mean a selected group of very very rich people. So they got it cheaper.
> 2. It was expected that lyft stocks would go up fast and those bloody rich investors were waiting for guys like you to buy ?
> 3. As expected... stocks began to go down since those rich "idiots" bought hundreds of thousands of securities while you may purchased a few hundreds at most.
> ...


Where are you loser? Have you seen lyft stock today hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Lyft38453 said:


> B S with all respect. Stop thinking SMALL and take advantage of this move. 5 or 7 years from today you'll regret all this talk about how rich people took advantage of you bla bla. My free and friendly advice: open a brokerage account, move some savings and invest in Lyft and Uber. Those are the future of mass transportation in big cities. Taxis and buses will be lost in the past.


Please cite Lyfts plan to profitability.... I'll wait


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

MasterOFMyCastle said:


> Where are you loser? Have you seen lyft stock today hahahahahahahahaha


Closed at $62.51 today which gives Lyft a value over $17 Billion. I think it's outrageously high but this is what Wall Street says.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Party is over for now. 
Free falling before earnings report 58.48 as of now.
See if it can get 55 before closing.
Fighting back. Hit 58.23 and bounced back to 58.89. Fun to watch though.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

everythingsuber said:


> Party is over for now.
> Free falling before earnings report 58.48 as of now.
> See if it can get 55 before closing.
> Fighting back. Hit 58.23 and bounced back to 58.89. Fun to watch though.


It's been mostly bouncing in the $55 to $62 range for weeks. I don't expect it will fall drastically after they report their quarterly numbers but I could be wrong.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

goneubering said:


> It's been mostly bouncing in the $55 to $62 range for weeks. I don't expect it will fall drastically after they report their quarterly numbers but I could be wrong.


It just seems to be the traders throwing it around. Have been thinking it would hit 50 by now or tomorrow. See if the earnings report is bad enough to actually suprise anyone?

Oops they've jumped. 56.80
Recovering 57.3.??
Oh wait losses are bad? ? Sinking a little now 57.10
Hang on this is ride share. It's not meant to make money. These guys are good. 58.30?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

everythingsuber said:


> It just seems to be the traders throwing it around. Have been thinking it would hit 50 by now or tomorrow. See if the earnings report is bad enough to actually suprise anyone?
> 
> Oops they've jumped. 56.80
> Recovering 57.3.??
> ...


Closed at $59.34 today.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Closed at $59.34 today.


Current price 58.55.

The markets never sleep.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Lyft38453 said:


> B S with all respect. Stop thinking SMALL and take advantage of this move. 5 or 7 years from today you'll regret all this talk about how rich people took advantage of you bla bla. My free and friendly advice: open a brokerage account, move some savings and invest in Lyft and Uber. Those are the future of mass transportation in big cities. Taxis and buses will be lost in the past.


LMFAO. In 5 to 7 years the US will no longer have a President or Congress that operate under the premise that the only laws/regulations are there are no laws/regulations that can't be broken. This is the mantra these two taxi (I won't use the term ride share because they have nothing to do with ride sharing at this point) Regulators will have to step in on many different fronts and lawsuit after lawsuit are going to be filed. This is not only in the US but also abroad. Many countries abroad won't support corrupt companies as the US does. Look at the ruling in Switzerland today (google it). That should provide part of your 5 to 7 year roadmap. The companies cannot keep lowering their wages without regulators and lawmakers stepping in which they are starting to do. There are reasons for labor laws and just because the gig economy has gotten away with skirting them that will not be the case in the future. So you as the investor will not only be paying to fight laws that are in place to protect society as a whole (e.g. labor laws, disabilities laws) you will also be investing in companies that are making a few rich at the expense of everyone else. So, you want to talk about macro level look at your investment and how it will impact not only US society but the global commons as well. From your post I don't see your ability to conceptualize the macro now or in the future.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

nouberipo said:


> LMFAO. In 5 to 7 years the US will no longer have a President or Congress that operate under the premise that the only laws/regulations are there are no laws/regulations that can't be broken. This is the mantra these two taxi (I won't use the term ride share because they have nothing to do with ride sharing at this point) Regulators will have to step in on many different fronts and lawsuit after lawsuit are going to be filed. This is not only in the US but also abroad. Many countries abroad won't support corrupt companies as the US does. Look at the ruling in Switzerland today (google it). That should provide part of your 5 to 7 year roadmap. The companies cannot keep lowering their wages without regulators and lawmakers stepping in which they are starting to do. There are reasons for labor laws and just because the gig economy has gotten away with skirting them that will not be the case in the future. So you as the investor will not only be paying to fight laws that are in place to protect society as a whole (e.g. labor laws, disabilities laws) you will also be investing in companies that are making a few rich at the expense of everyone else. So, you want to talk about macro level look at your investment and how it will impact not only US society but the global commons as well. From your post I don't see your ability to conceptualize the macro now or in the future.


Regulators will step in when they figure out why hundreds of municipalities are missing their revenue goals.

Missing tax money , bankruptcy increases, increasing creditor complaints will be the impetus.

You can't collect from people that can't earn enough to pay bills even when their working 60 hours a week.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Lyft38453 said:


> B S with all respect. Stop thinking SMALL and take advantage of this move. 5 or 7 years from today you'll regret all this talk about how rich people took advantage of you bla bla. My free and friendly advice: open a brokerage account, move some savings and invest in Lyft and Uber. Those are the future of mass transportation in big cities. Taxis and buses will be lost in the past.


ROFLMAO, quick question do you work for Uber or LYFT? asking for a friend? aso have you ever heard of Enron? asking for a LYFT guy who bought LYFT stock at $87 thinking it would go to the moon? JMO


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Lyft38453 said:


> B S with all respect. Stop thinking SMALL and take advantage of this move. 5 or 7 years from today you'll regret all this talk about how rich people took advantage of you bla bla. My free and friendly advice: open a brokerage account, move some savings and invest in Lyft and Uber. Those are the future of mass transportation in big cities. Taxis and buses will be lost in the past.


LMAO, Uber and Lyft won't be around in 7 years, they'll burn through the population and there self driving cars will have tons of lawsuits that'll put them out of business.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Closed up at $55.18 today. Doesn’t seem to affected very much by Uber’s IPO tomorrow.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> Huge press releases night before uber's IPO day. I'll keep people posted.


Where are your press releases touting your imaginary digital system that will take down Uber?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Place your bets, Uber will take you on a roller coaster ride, then de-activate you from your wallet.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

1974toyota said:


> ROFLMAO, quick question do you work for Uber or LYFT? asking for a friend? aso have you ever heard of Enron? asking for a LYFT guy who bought LYFT stock at $87 thinking it would go to the moon? JMO


Lyft/Uber could have a sound business plan, unlike Enron.

They just happen to be mismanaging one of the best ideas in transportation in the last 25 years.

The path to profitability will involve higher compensation for drivers and higher prices for pax.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Matt Uterak said:


> Lyft/Uber could have a sound business plan, unlike Enron.
> 
> They just happen to be mismanaging one of the best ideas in transportation in the last 25 years.
> 
> The path to profitability will involve higher compensation for drivers and higher prices for pax.


True story!! We all know prices have to go up. The only problem right now is Uber and Lyft are locked in this stupid Death Match price war.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Uber drop right after it started trading today.


----------

